# Browser-String angeben



## jobu0101 (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo. Ich bin gerade dabei eine Klasse zu programmieren, die Webseiten aufrufen und auslesen kann. Also das, was auch Browser können. Ein Browser überträgt beim Aufrufen einer Webseite ja auch die Bezeichnung des Browsers, die sich vom Server abfragen lässt. (In php zum Beispiel mit getenv("REMOTE_ADDR")).
Mein Programm soll jetzt auch eine solche Kennung bekommen. Wie kann ich diese mitschicken?

Das hier ist meine derzeitige Funktion, die die Verbindung aufbaut. Ich denke da irgendwo sollte das dann rein:


```
void send() {
		try {
			URL u1 = new URL(url + "?" + get);
			URLConnection connection = u1.openConnection();
			if (post != "") {
				connection.setDoOutput(true);
				OutputStreamWriter writer = new OutputStreamWriter(connection
						.getOutputStream());
				writer.write(post);
				writer.flush();
			}
			is = connection.getInputStream();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.err.println("Dicker Fehler beim Öffnen");
		}
	}
```


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2008)

Probier mal bei der URLConnection das setzen mit:

setRequestProperty(java.lang.String, java.lang.String),


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Aug 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier mal bei der URLConnection das setzen mit:
> 
> setRequestProperty(java.lang.String, java.lang.String),




```
URLConnection connection = u.openConnection();
connection.setRequestProperty("REMOTE_ADDR", "Java");
```

So habe ich es mal getestet, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Doch es funktioniert nicht. Nach wie vor ist der String "Java/1.6.0_07".


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Aug 2008)

Sorry, in php ist es "getenv("HTTP_USER_AGENT")". Aber auch damit funktioniert es in Java nicht.


----------



## tuxedo (12. Aug 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+urlconnection+set+user+agent&btnG=Google-Suche&meta= hilft ...


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Aug 2008)

Jo, nach einer halben Stunde googlen hatte ich es dann auch.


----------

